
What it really means to be a “junior” developer - joeyespo
https://medium.com/p/266acb772b4b
======
pearjuice
Duplicate[0]

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5968342](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5968342)

